# Certainteed Contractor Program Questions.



## Billy Luttrell

There is a brand new rep for the territory of my market and my salesman at ABC introduced me to him while I was there. I guess he had talked me up and since this past series of storms the residential end of my business has picked up considerably.

So are any of you fellas in a program with them? What are some of real benefits to it? 

To be honest, I am a Certainteed guy for shingles anyways...or at least they are my favorite to use and seem to have less issues here than the other major manufacturers. 

This guy really seemed interested about my company joining in or whatever term they use, and I told him flat out I was not going to pay them to be some elite contractor crap like GAF asked me to do.

Thanks, Y'all.


----------



## apkole

Billy,

I've been participating in the Certainteed credentialed contractor program for quite a few years now. There's no cost, required tests are all open book.

I am currently qualified as a Select Shingle Master. 

It would be well worth your time to sit down and have the rep walk you through the program. :thumbup:

Over the years we haven't paid one dime to Certainteed to participate in any of these programs. And they do offer, in my opinion, the best continuing education programs in the industry. Their Master Shingle Applicator manual is particularly helpful, now in the 10th edition. Usually revised every year or so and contributed to by those of us in the residential roofing trade.

We just had our Professional Roofer Advisory Council/Contractor Edge meeting here this week. It's a round table discussion with about 20 of the top contractors in your market, by invitation only.

You will not go wrong participating in these programs. The real benefit to you and your company is tapping into a system of marketing and educational resources that help you elevate the professionalism of your company, leading to improved profits and, from experience, enhanced customer perception of the value you have to offer in products and service. You don't have to use every resource offered, just pick a couple that seem to fit and build your program from there.


----------



## ROOFMAX

iv been with certainteed for some time well worth it. and i did join gaf also 500 per year. but havnt done much with them. certainteed no, 1 with us


----------



## dougger222

I've been in the CT program since 07. I'm currently a Wizard Master Installer and have been going to the PRAC's for the fifth time this year. Been thinking of going to Select but $9 a square for the 5 star warranty after paying over $150sq for materials for a roof seems hard to chew.

The tests are fairly simple and can even teach an old pro a few things. To get the Wizard status you basicly have to ace your test. There's also a technical test I took.

Once a ShingleMaster or credential company you can log onto CT's website and order liturature which 95% is free. You can also log onto the register roof warranties which you get $1,000 free right away, spend another $1,000 get another $1,000. Select you get $4,000 in free warranties.


----------



## BamBamm5144

We are a Select ShingleMaster company. CertainTeed has a bad rap around here but it still doesn't cause me many problems selling their product. I lost a few jobs a year because it is my preference but oh well.

No costs, except to register warranties.

Regarding Douggars $9 a square comment, this is mainly because of the 25 years of workmanship that they (CertainTeed) covers. All flashings, including step, must be replaced. I normally charge a minimum of $25 a square for this warranty. I separate my proposal and include the 4 star in every job and have the option to upgrade to the 5 star.


----------



## Grumpy

I am CertainTeed certified. I beelive every professional will align themselves with at least one manufacturer. WHen I started my business CertainTeed had the best certification program of any manufacturer. I beelive GAF is catching up, and nobody else comes close. The training (book and viedeo) and support you get from them is top notch. 


Bam, why would certainteed have a bad rap and whith whom? The home owners or the other contractors? Certainteed shingles are by far the best I've ever put down, and my full time installers also agree.


----------



## BamBamm5144

Grumpy - Quite a few contractors around here have made it their goal to bash CertainTeed because of the defective shingle that they had. It was very popular around here, going up on thousands of homes in different subdivisions during the time frame it was around.

I was one of them, until I laid my first CertainTeed shingle, since then, I haven't looked back. Just like you, I believe they are the best shingle and so do my installers. The larger and more reputable companies around here prefer them over the others and even my supplier (although they can't really have an opinion) prefer them.

At the home show I just completed a few weeks back, I actually had a hand few of people walk up to me and say they were going to talk to me about roofing until they saw the CertainTeed display.


----------



## Grumpy

I too had to "clean up the mess" so to speak in regards to their failure, because the certainteed Sealdon's were real popular around here. Here is the deal with CertainTeed and their defective shingle. Everyone has had a defective product. Everyone has been sued. CertainTeed's defective product stopped being manufactured in 2001 I ebelive and all organics stopped being manufactured in 2005. Since before 2001, ALL the shingles we have installed were fiberglass reinforced. So it's apples oranges.

CertainTeed was handling all their warranty claims in accordance with their written warranty at the time. I commend them for this, because this is not something that ALL manufacturers will do. I had alot of upset customers with certainteed. I explained to them as above, but I wasn't going to lose a sale. Therefore in those cases I would suggest Tamko. However I beelive Tamko will be next on the list for class action because I have been seeing alot of failure from their seal strip on roofs only a few years old.


----------



## dougger222

Grumpy said:


> I too had to "clean up the mess" so to speak in regards to their failure, because the certainteed Sealdon's were real popular around here. Here is the deal with CertainTeed and their defective shingle. Everyone has had a defective product. Everyone has been sued. CertainTeed's defective product stopped being manufactured in 2001 I ebelive and all organics stopped being manufactured in 2005. Since before 2001, ALL the shingles we have installed were fiberglass reinforced. So it's apples oranges.
> 
> CertainTeed was handling all their warranty claims in accordance with their written warranty at the time. I commend them for this, because this is not something that ALL manufacturers will do. I had alot of upset customers with certainteed. I explained to them as above, but I wasn't going to lose a sale. Therefore in those cases I would suggest Tamko. However I beelive Tamko will be next on the list for class action because I have been seeing alot of failure from their seal strip on roofs only a few years old.


Correction,
The organic shingles being manufactured up until 2005 were deffective. I've had customers get money from CT on roofs installed with Sealdons in 03. I hate to say it but I personaly feel the shingles got worse as they got closer to killing the line. I've seen Sealdon 20's last 20 years and some Sealdon 25's won't go to 15 years, it's crazy.

I'm in the same boat as bam in terms of losing jobs due to my like of selling and installed CT shingles. Most end up going with Timberlines which WILL crack in 12 years.

My CT rep(s) are great. They will come to a job site if need be and keep me up on all CT changes and new products. My lumber yard is also great in the fact they carry one line of shingle CT Landmark. Turn around time for most roofs is next day and some are even same day! They have thousands of squares on hand at all times. If they don't have the shingle however it's a 5 minute drive for them to the giant supply house (Wausa) (sp?).


----------



## dougger222

BamBamm5144 said:


> We are a Select ShingleMaster company. CertainTeed has a bad rap around here but it still doesn't cause me many problems selling their product. I lost a few jobs a year because it is my preference but oh well.
> 
> No costs, except to register warranties.
> 
> Regarding Douggars $9 a square comment, this is mainly because of the 25 years of workmanship that they (CertainTeed) covers. All flashings, including step, must be replaced. I normally charge a minimum of $25 a square for this warranty. I separate my proposal and include the 4 star in every job and have the option to upgrade to the 5 star.


On insurance jobs paid within a few hundred bucks of my price I include the 4 star warranty. In the past two years I paid around $2,000 out of pocket for warranties. As far as becoming a Select Shingle Master and offering a 5 star? Quite often I get the insurance companies to pay for new flashing (step and dormer) and any siding that must be detached and reset or removed and replaced. That being said on a typical insurance job there would really be no additional charge to homeowner than than the $9 per square. On a non insurance 5 Star roof $25 a square sounds line ine except having the replace siding to get to the tins or dormer flashing.

Need to sit down with my rep and show him certs from my subs... To the OP to be a Select you must have half your subs provide certs to CT and at least one on the crew must be a Shingle Master.

Also, my wifes exterior company (licensed as a G.C/me as roofer) is a Shingle Master Co.


----------



## Roofmaster417

I too am in the process of becoming a master company.I think it has its advantages versus having nothing.I recieved a letter from Certainteed last month for a meeting in the KCMO area on Feb 7th.

It pi**es me off that I was unable to attend because the Roofing Council was something I have been interested in.Its alright I made sure I had a seat on the next one.

I try to snag and grab everything I can to add to my list of credentials.Some think it might be silly but I feel it might be important to the customer but most of all it makes you feel good.


----------



## vtroofing

Good CT post. There was a post on one of these a few months back- how the lady HO took the online test and became CT Master Shingle applicator. This bothers me personally when the credetials of handling, installing/ product knowledge has such a low bar. 

"Select" is not that far over- Foremans need to pass written-open book tests, retaking questions highlighted in red until they get the right answer and they pass as well. How does this set you apoart from the next Contractor? I do not know the Insurance/ Licensing Requirements if there is or is not any. 

GAF's "Certified" is a little higher. Initial cost of $500 that pre-buys 7 Warrantys Upgrades. GAF top honors require inspections from GAF Inspector to qualify and costs $4 per square. 

The most stringent I have seen is the Owens Corning "Preferred". Credit Check, B & D Business background Check, No Bankrupts in past 7 years, 3 Trade References. Platinum is even higher. OC has a really good marketing Program behind the scenes, per square costs for Warranty Registation but comes back in the form of points towards marketing materials. Smart. 


Just my $.02.


----------



## dougger222

Yes, it's true virtualy anybody can become a shinglemaster! It's basicly an open book test and you can take it as many times as you want until you pass. Of course if you get every question right you become a Wizard Shingle Master. I don't advertise the fact that I'm a "Wizard" but I've seen other contractors advertise this in print and online. Come to think if it I don't advertise at all!!!

It's good to see gaf/elk dropped the certification costs down to $500. Guessing that won't buy you the master elite title but will still buy the warranties. For many years the only way into the gaf program was to shell out $7,500. If you didn't use the money to purchase warranties you lost out on it.

I do like the idea that gaf inspects roofs. Do you think they are lifting any shingles to discover nail placement though? To my knowleadge under the Sellect SM CT won't inspect a roof. Only had one customer not go with me because the manufacturer wouldn't inspect my work as part of the "extended" warranty program. 

Again to be Select you have to have half your crew registered as MSA's and they have to show proof of either their own GL and WC policy or show them you pay it for them as employees.

Also, after being a MSA CT sends you a letter asking if you want to be part of a program that lets you bid on churches (can't recall the name of the churches). You have to provide them every year with your GL and WC policy.


----------



## vtroofing

That is a good program to be in- I am referring to Churches- IF they are actually getting Churches to bid on, Warms the heart to think you could be working on God's house... with all the potential leads arising from the Congregation right? That irks me a little bit- to think of all the $$ signs flashing in all those Roofer's eyes. Slick for that "Concept"


----------



## dougger222

vtroofing said:


> That is a good program to be in- I am referring to Churches- IF they are actually getting Churches to bid on, Warms the heart to think you could be working on God's house... with all the potential leads arising from the Congregation right? That irks me a little bit- to think of all the $$ signs flashing in all those Roofer's eyes. Slick for that "Concept"


After a couple years being part of the church program never got one lead so no longer send them certs. 

Over the years have done several repairs on church roofs for donation of my company. One was a wind claim and had no problem walking away with knowing the church got $6K to put in the into the church. Perhaps because of that deed was able to roof the preachers church which was a very good insurance job. Have gotten other jobs from that church as well.

My Dad roofed the church our family attended 25 years ago. The church had bids ranging from $65-85K. He was able to get a bunch of the men from church to help and was able to get it done for under $30K. With 1,000 members there was no problem finding young strong men to help! We then did parts of the church roof 10 years later as part of an insurance loss. This time we were able to get the work done for about half the insurance proceeds. We had no issues with the rest of the proceeds going back into the church. Between my father and I we've done dozens of roofs for members of the church over a 30 year period. Last year a lone we did 4!

There's a large local roofing outfit who does a lot of church roofs. They are not known for quality work but more than likely work with the church's on price. What better advertisment especialy after an insurance loss to have your name in front of a church!


----------



## Grumpy

Dougger, Certainteed does random roof inspections. I even got a copy of their inspection form. So don't be so sure that they DON'T inspect roofs. I'm not sure where you heard that.


----------



## vtroofing

You are right Grumpy- they do "Random" inspections. To those inspections I/ nor my Rep knew the extent/ details of the inspections nor the "randomness" of these. Hopefully it is not being used as a Marketing Tool" by mentioning "CT randomly inspects our roofs, for random mistakes"....


----------



## BamBamm5144

Grumpy said:


> Dougger, Certainteed does random roof inspections. I even got a copy of their inspection form. So don't be so sure that they DON'T inspect roofs. I'm not sure where you heard that.


This is true.

Edit: This is only done with the 5 star warranty being registered.



vtroofing said:


> You are right Grumpy- they do "Random" inspections. To those inspections I/ nor my Rep knew the extent/ details of the inspections nor the "randomness" of these. Hopefully it is not being used as a Marketing Tool" by mentioning "CT randomly inspects our roofs, for random mistakes"....



Why wouldn't that be used as a marketing tool? 

CertainTeed has a much harder program to get into than GAF. No joke, the class I went to to become certified has a bunch of guys who couldn't speak English. The only that could was the crew leader. The host of the class told the crew leader the answer and he repeated it in Spanish to his employees. They all left with certifications that day.

All I know it was much harder for me to become a Select CertainTeed installer than GAF. Who wants to pay GAF 5k JUST to get the Master Elite after their name and STILL have to pay to register warranties.


----------



## dougger222

Good to hear CT does random roof inspections. Not being a Select offering a 5 star wouldn't get any inspections on my roofs anyways it sounds like.

So with the GAF highest grade warranty every roof is inspected?
With the 5 star it totaly random? 

As far as CT who does the inspections? More than likely neither of my reps have ever roofed a house, sort of doubt they would be qualified to do an inspection. With the biggest shingle plant in the nation in my area perhaps they have people in house that would to the inspections.

Just more reason why to jump up to Select.

BTW, 
Thanks for correcting me Thomas!!!


----------



## Grumpy

WHY would you register anythign other than the 5 star? I don't even mention it to customers and if they bring it up, I explain the other two warranties asre a waste of time even discussing for the price difference, you're spending $10k on your roof and if you are considering a warranty at all, only consideer the 5 star. 



As for how does an open book test set you apart, the fact that you care enough ti invest the time into actually reading an installation manual is leaps and bounds amongst the rest of the industry who do what they were told. "I've always done it this way" doesn't mean you've always done it the right way.... And if it is so terribly hard, why doesn't everyone do it? Seriously, because everyone can't do it. 

Anyone with average brains should be able to pass an open book test. Not to insult any roofers, but I said it.


Also there is some exclusevity to the program as well. I suspect when it comes time for renewal I will lose their highest rating, forgot what it's called. However as my company has changed and downsized the only way for me to keep my certification is to cheat and take the open book test as people whom no longer work for me and I am not going to do that. Iny my area anyways the unwritten rule is that you can't use subs, and since I now do use 1 sub crew, I suspect I will be phucked.


----------



## Grumpy

As for random inspections, the way it was explained to me is that an inspector will hit an area and do 15 or 20 houses. I wonder if the inspector is regional or what. I don't know I didn't ask who he was, but I agree mys ales rep is not qualified to do a roof inspection. However if you want to know what IS being looked for, ask your rep for the inspection form. I sent Jay Butch an e-mail and he sent me the pdf the next day. 

Like I said in a previous post, my personal inspection is more detailed than the CT one, but the CT form covers what they are basically looking for. CT is very similiar to the GAF inspection form which I also have somewhere.


----------



## Roofmaster417

Grumpy said:


> I sent Jay Butch an e-mail and he sent me the pdf the next day.


Do you still have the file????


----------



## BamBamm5144

Yeah, I would be interested in seeing a copy of that.


----------



## Grumpy

Most likely somewhere I have it, I'll try to find it if I can.


----------



## Roofmaster417

Grumpy said:


> Most likely somewhere I have it, I'll try to find it if I can.


 
I would appreciate seeing that.Thanks Grumpy. :thumbup:


----------



## Grumpy

Can't seem to find it. I searched all my mail for the attachment and can't find it. It was probably sent to my hot mail which random dumps the deleted items folder. I searched my hard drive and couldn;t find it. I am pretty sure I printed it and put it in my files, but had a flood about 6 months back and it may be gone, as I lost alot of papers in the flood. If so that would mean I lost the GAF inspection form as well, since that was faxed to me. I would have most likely filed them together.

After the flood anything not salvageable got tossed. Anything I felt I could keep I air dried on the floor tables, every flat surface, but in the mix everything got jumbled and I am still not through the pile. after the flood I began scanning all the letters of recomendation into the computer but then had to stop. 

However I'd be happy to private email my company's inspection form, which as I said includes everything certainteed looks for, and alot lot more.


----------



## vtroofing

This may be it.
http://www.gafmasterelite.com/brochures/gaf/golden_pledge.pdf


----------



## Grumpy

Nope that wasn't it. It was a one page document and was a full page. What you have there appears more like what you'd use to sell the customer. What they had was more like what one of their inspectors would use to inspect the building. 

I'm still looking for it, spent a few minutes yesterday.


----------



## dougger222

Thomas,
I can't offer the 5 Star as I'm not at Select status yet. The 4 Star still bumps the Sure Start Warranty to 20 years and the wind warranty to 130mph for 10 years. The 4 Star is still better than nothing. Also we will not replace flashings on every roof we do, so not every roof would even get a 5 Star. For example picture a 3 year old house with hail damage and plastic siding with 100ft of step flashing. Now picture the roofers installed the big prebent step flashing but never put one fastener into it. I think all roofers can say they've seen this before! Now, my question is this, why would you want to replace unfastened 3 year old step flashing??? Not every insurance carrier will pay to D&R several panels of siding on a newer house. Doubt the homeowner would we be willing to pay for new step flashing and D&R siding on a house they had built 3 years prior. Now same situation but with steel siding and small tins nailed once but in good condition? 

As far as no subs allowed as part of the 5 Star? I was under the impression that you could use subs as long as half of them were certified. The only thing I'm waiting on being bumped up to Select is copies of certs from my subs and for them to take the SMA test.


----------



## BamBamm5144

Dougger - Time for you to get the new Certainteed Literature. If you are installing the landmarks , the 4 star warranty is 50 years of non prorated coverage, covering materials & labor, tear - off and disposal costs.

I was emailing with Grumpy the other day about the step flashing issue. Later that day I met with a homeowner and told her about how we replace the entire roofing system, including the step flashings and I explained the importance of it (normally we never do either). She told me I was the only one there who even mentioned that and asked why none of the other guys did.

It basically just goes back to what I want the company to be known as. I don't ever have a goal of running multiple crews. I want one large crew that can do the job right and be known as the roofing company who actually does what we say we will do.


----------



## Grumpy

Wind warranty bumps to 130 without any upgraded warranty package IF you isntall starter shingles on the gables in addtion to gutter lines. That's what I was told anyways.

I replace all flashings on all roofs period. I won't touch half a roof, replacing the shingles without replacing the flashings is replacing half a roof. The roof is a system, more than just the shingles. But I understand most of your work is insurance work and insurance seldom pays for flashings. I don't care who pays, if the customer wants me to do the work we will replace the flashings and charge for it.

Why would I want to replace it? In my guarantee we can not guarantree pre existing materials. I can;t guarantee something someone else installed. I can't guarantee they used a quality material, nor can I guarantee they installed that material properly. I can't guarantee I won't damage the material when I am tearing off the old shingles and God damnit I want money and the more work I do the more money I can charge. This is a business not a charity, nothing wrong with making money.


Does my policy cost me jobs? It sure doesn, not everyone wants a compelte roof done right. But it doesn't cost me call backs. So you don't replace the chimney flashing and the customer has a leak 5 years later and is arguing with you why the new roof is leaking and you say because I reused your old flashing and she asks why did you do that? You thinks he will recall that saving a few bucks on the new roof was a good idea back then? She will recall that she hired you to replace a whole roof, not a partial roof. Time has a way of changing memory. 

If they want a warranty, I replace the flashings. If they don't want a warranty, they call someone else without license and insurance because he's $3,000 cheaper than me anyways.


----------



## dougger222

Sort of figured the Sure Start period changed with the "lifetime" warranty but wasn't sure. Guess the customers got a better warranty than what they thought?

We've put Swifstart's on every roof we've put down for over 5 years, on the eaves and gables. What I feel is odd is they don't require any more than 4 fasteners per shingle or that those four fasteners are installed in the double laminated part of the shingle. We always put a minumal of 5 nails in the double laminate section. Nails are cheap wind repairs aren't!

We replace all chimney and skylight flashing on every roof we do no matter the age. The two details I've found are most common to leak. A skylight flashing kit is $75 and a proper flashing for a typical chimney is much less. We install crickets on most chimneys no matter the width. 

We always install factory painted flashings to match shingles or siding. On some jobs we have riglet bent out of coil to match stucho or fascia color. Also all plumbing vents are factory painted to match shingles. It's little things like this that can make a roof really look nice.

I hear you on replacing ALL flashing Grumpy, not a bad idea to minumize call backs and offer the 5 Star on ALL roofs. Do you have your roofing installers take off the plastic, aluminum, and steel siding panels or do you hire that out to a siding contractor?

My experiance is 99% of insurance companies will pay to replace all flashings including step and dormer but very few will actualy pay to D&R or R&R siding materials. What I've found to work best is to take a lot of pictures if your doing things outside of the typical insurance repair scope. For example a couple weeks ago sent an invoice in for $7K over the adjusters price with 47 pictures and they paid my invoice to the penny, no questions asked! The adjuster commented on the great documentation.

Of course on roofs we put decking on all flashing is replaced and drip edge installed. We've been doing a lot of roofs in St. Paul and Minneapolis due to hail and wind and almost every roof requires new decking due to gaps. Never had an insurance company not pay for redecking a roof. What some won't pay for is additional man hours to carry the debris to the street and carry shingles up the ladder. Some adjusters want documentation from the city inspector, others want it from the manufacturer, while others just want to see proof with pictures. Some cities won't state a roof needs new decking only supply the code language. Some cities will write you a "letter" stating the roof needs new decking and even some will say it NEEDS more venting. Some cities which I like best simply state, "Follow manufacturers recommendations". This means an email to my rep to review pictures.

Did I ever say my favorite roofs are 7/12 hip roofs with laminates with a nice wide driveway??? You get the first pitch increase charge, lots of ridge which typicaly means lots of valleys and the extra money for laminates. You also get to toss all debris off the roof into the trailer and the boom reaches the peak.

I used to be ashamed if my bid was the highest now it makes me proud!!! Quite a few of my customers get only one bid and that's not only true of insurance work. What I don't like is when they tell me they are only getting my bid on non insurance work before I even look at the roof.

If you're high bidder you really gotta know how to sell your product, service, and most importantly quality. Most homeowners are willing to pay more for peace of mind.

Over the years have been able to weed out homeowners looking to go with the lowest bidder.


----------



## Grumpy

My roofers are capable of basic siding jobs. Vinyl siding can not be easier to remove and reinstall as necessary. Aluminum can be very tricky, but wood and fibercement are usually ok to loosen to slide your new tins beneath without removing. 

Sometimes you have to cut the siding, to get the old flashing out. However one thing I should not is that my proposal reads "replace all flashings (as possible) with...." In some cases you can't get the old tins out, and in those cases we may leave them in place and simply install new tins over the old. There is a rare occasion when we have to leave the old tins in place. 

Also when it comes to siding, can we say upsell? "Mrs. Customer, we are having a problem replacing the flashign on the dormer because it is old aluminum siding and it's going to get trashed. Would you like a price on some new vinyl siding? We can do a vinyl shake or scallop and really add some curb appeal. " In these cases I might sub it out.


----------



## dougger222

My crew has detached and reset quite a few panels of siding to allow for new flashing. We've never damaged steel or aluminum panels but have cracked some plastic panels. Old plastic siding can be tough to not damage during removal and it's very tough to remove when it's cold. 

Last Summer was shocked to find how durable the plastic siding was on a 20 year old siding job. Figured for sure we'd be damaging several panels. We had to redeck the roof so we had to D&R several spots.

A few years ago talked an adjuster into replacing all the plastic siding on a house due to the fact that they were paying for all windows to be replaced and the siding was cheap and 10 years old!

Tomorrow is the PRAC event so should be able to catch up on everything! In a couple weeks is another meeting but this one is going to be 125 contractors and not 16 like tomorrow.


----------



## charlotteroofers

We are also a Shinglemaster company and GAF Weatherstopper company, these programs are very good but only if you make your employees take the exams and be sure to test them on knowledge as well. It is very important to make sure each install is done right for each type of shingle or roofing product. We also use a complete system with all the proper components.

charlotte nc roofing, roofers charlotte, roofing companies in charlotte nc, roof repair charlotte, storm restoration


----------



## jeffroofing

That does suck. 

is the Certainteed 5 star warranty comparable to the GAF Weatherstop System Plus warranty or the master elite warranty?


----------



## apkole

dougger222 said:


> Good to hear CT does random roof inspections. Not being a Select offering a 5 star wouldn't get any inspections on my roofs anyways it sounds like.
> 
> So with the GAF highest grade warranty every roof is inspected?
> With the 5 star it totaly random?
> 
> As far as CT who does the inspections? More than likely neither of my reps have ever roofed a house, sort of doubt they would be qualified to do an inspection. With the biggest shingle plant in the nation in my area perhaps they have people in house that would to the inspections.
> 
> Just more reason why to jump up to Select.
> 
> BTW,
> Thanks for correcting me Thomas!!!


We were audited last week on three 5 Star warranty roofs. The individual, a Certainteed field service manager, used an inspection form to check off what he saw against the required items. I was present for each of the three roof inspections. The process was non confrontational, pretty low key.


----------



## i5exteriors

*I 5 Exteriors*, Inc is based out of *Vancouver*, *WA*. We've enjoyed serving Vancouver & the Portland surrounding area for the past 20 years. I 5 Exteriors, Inc is a platinum installer for TREX decking, Emerald installer for Malarky roofing and do fantastic work for: -*Roofs -Gutters -Siding -Windows -Decks/Patios -Awnings -Carport -Paver Stones *We offer an abundance of great payment options including a no payment option for a year after install. Take advantage of this opportunity, call today!


----------



## kayton778

You are right Grumpy- they do "Random" inspections. To those inspections I/ nor my Rep knew the extent/ details of the inspections nor the "randomness" of these. Hopefully it is not being used as a Marketing Tool" by mentioning "CT randomly inspects our roofs, for random mistakes"....


----------

